# i just got my quote



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

from the turbo shop and they said for a stage 2 turbo that puts out 200whp is going to be like 2995 installed.is this a good deal?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Thats a hell of a deal. You have a ga16 in there now right?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

does this shop do custom turbo setups? FMIC and all of that?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yes i have ga16 under my hood and yes they do custom setups and they have use FMIC and all that


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i just got an email from hotshot stating the 3700 is the cost of the kit without the modified ecu so thats like 4200 plus install cost so its like 4500-5000 for that turbo but at this shop it will be about 3000 for the same turbo size


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

ive heard from around town that this place is one of best places to go to, i guess ppl ship there cars there all time and they have been known to drive as far as georgia to pick up a car.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, it depends on which turbo, fuel management, manifold, etc.. you are getting. I would find out more in depth turbo specs and fueling. A cheap FMU is not the way to fuel turbo a car.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Hotshots kit includes the tuning of the ECU- and they emailed me and told me $3299 without the tuning. Whats the deal there its so damn confusing.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *yes i have ga16 under my hood and yes they do custom setups and they have use FMIC and all that *


 This shop have a name? Lots of guy's talk the talk but can they produce? Blu200sx you gonna tune your own UCU? I don't think so listen to TurbochargedSER Louis knows his stuff.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

se-r-57 said:


> *This shop have a name? Lots of guy's talk the talk but can they produce? Blu200sx you gonna tune your own UCU? I don't think so listen to TurbochargedSER Louis knows his stuff. *


huh? i didnt say i was tuning my own ECU, i said that hotshot sent me an email saying that the ECU without the tuning is 3299. I already bought my 96 model ECU so JWT can tune that so ill just send it down there and buy the hotshot kit for $3299.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well i just got an email from hotshot saying the 3700 was the cost without the ecu, but anyways the place is called Innovative Turbo Solutions www.itsturbo.net they just put the website up so theres really not much there but you can email,call them or post a message on their forum.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

if you already have the ECU, which can only be used on a 95-97 model ECU then your ok, they provide the "tuning" which means the 600 bucks included for you to rip out the ECU in your car and ship it to JWT. If you are me that has a 1998 ECU then i have to buy a new ecu which i have and i have to ship it to JWT. there for i am paying 3299 without the tuning and paying extra 600 bucks to JWT separatley, you get it? i think hotshot is gonna get another email from me

Edit- there isnt a JWT brand ecu just to make sure you know. Its their tuning to the OEM ecu thats the magic.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *i just got an email from hotshot stating the 3700 is the cost of the kit without the modified ecu so thats like 4200 plus install cost so its like 4500-5000 for that turbo but at this shop it will be about 3000 for the same turbo size *


That's not right... supposed to be $3100 plus $600 for the ECU...bu then again it's not my place to be quoting prices.... these things change... Call HS and talk to John.


----------

